# An unborn puppy face



## JASHavanese

We took Bandit in for a sonogram the other day and I have to admit I'm clueless when looking at them. Even when my daughters showed me their sonograms I said 'duh'. 
This is one thing I couldn't miss though. Look at this sweet face looking right back at us


----------



## Judy A

Oh my gosh, Jan....it looks like it's smiling!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

*looks like a seahorse to me*

This one looks like a seahorse to me. It needs to be named Rambo...it never stopped moving and made it hard to count puppies since it was all over the place. It was fun to watch though


----------



## JASHavanese

Judy A said:


> Oh my gosh, Jan....it looks like it's smiling!!!


Judy, I think you're right! It's too bad I won't know which one is which when they come out........although Rambo might make himself well known. <sigh>


----------



## Olliesmom

*YEE HAW!!!! More brothers and sisters for Austin!!!! eace:*


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> *YEE HAW!!!! More brothers and sisters for Austin!!!! eace:*


The family gets bigger  Egads, whelping isn't my favorite thing....thank goodness for a husband who enjoys it, and his boss who is a dog lover and gives him the week she's due off of work!


----------



## Gableshavs

Jan,

Thanks for sharing, those were so amazing. Did they say how many puppies they saw? It brings me back to the time when I got one for my son. Wow, that's so cool.
Paula


----------



## JASHavanese

*your guess is as good as mine...*

I have no clue what I'm supposed to be looking at in this. Kind of reminds me of my daughters sonograms ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Gableshavs said:


> Jan,
> 
> Thanks for sharing, those were so amazing. Did they say how many puppies they saw? It brings me back to the time when I got one for my son. Wow, that's so cool.
> Paula


The vet has a strong case of claustrophobia and the room was tiny so she was in a hurry and we're not sure. Rambo threw her off because she/he was all over the place so there's either 3 or 4, probably 3. Bandit gets an xray next week so we'll know more then.


----------



## LuvCicero

AMAZING......


----------



## KristinFusco

Ahhh Bandit's giving birth to E.T! :biggrin1: Just kidding, congratulations on the new puppies!


----------



## mckennasedona

How cute it that! Too bad you won't be able to tell which one it is when it's born. Normally, I can't see anything on the sonograms people post but I can see that little face. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## EstrellaVila

That little face is adorable! You should do action movie names for the litter, like Rambo & James Bond. So cute!


----------



## good buddy

:hurt: I can't see the face! Can someone help? I wanna see it too!


----------



## Missy

I can't see it either.... But I know it's cute.


----------



## marjrc

Well that makes three of us! I can't tell what's what either. LOL


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!


----------



## Doggie Nut

That's one of the clearest sono's I ever seen with the exception of those 3-D things. I know what you mean...I can never make them out either. When my daughter's showed me theirs I would just look and go "uh huh, uh huh"! Couldn't see a blooming thing that even resembled a baby!:jaw:


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Well that makes three of us! I can't tell what's what either. LOL


I circled the face and the arrows go to the eyes. Does that help?


----------



## JASHavanese

Doggie Nut said:


> That's one of the clearest sono's I ever seen with the exception of those 3-D things. I know what you mean...I can never make them out either. When my daughter's showed me theirs I would just look and go "uh huh, uh huh"! Couldn't see a blooming thing that even resembled a baby!:jaw:


Vicki, I was the same way. My kids would be so excited and I'd look and look at the sonogram and as far as I knew they could have been showing me Mars. I don't think I'm going to tell them I can actually see something in this sonogram. I'd never hear the end of it LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Sally........now on to the whelping. Yikes.


----------



## good buddy

yeah that helps! I don't see a smile, but I bet he's smiling anyways!


----------



## Julie

That is neat Jan! Congrats! :clap2::whoo: More puppies!:whoo::clap2:

I think I see 4 puppies--


----------



## ama0722

Jan- Congrats  I hope everything goes very smooth for you and hubby 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

I hope nobody gets offended, but since we are showing sonograms, I'd like to post one.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Michele, whose little baby is that? Adorable and congrats!


----------



## irnfit

That's my daughter's baby, due Dec. 25.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Grandma Michele!!! Is this your 1st grandchild?


----------



## irnfit

Yes, Leslie, this is the first. I knew they had been trying for a while, but we got the news at a really bad time, and I was numb for about 2 weeks. Now I am sooooo excited. I go to every doctor's appt (she wants me to go) and to see these changes is amazing.


----------



## ama0722

Michele- congrats- a Christmas baby! I saw it said thumb sucker on it-did you guys add that?


----------



## irnfit

Amanda, the tech added that, because the baby was sucking it's thumb. Too cute. I didn't have all of these things when I had my kids, so this is so neat to see all of this. Her next sono is in a few weeks and she is at the point where we might be able to tell the gender.


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Leeann

I love seeing all these sono's they are so neat, Congrats Jan I cant wait to see the puppies.

Michele is your DD going to have a 3-D sono done? They are so neat, check out my sisters first grandchild.


----------



## irnfit

They're thinking about doing it. It's so cool.


----------



## JASHavanese

Leeann said:


> I love seeing all these sono's they are so neat, Congrats Jan I cant wait to see the puppies.
> 
> Michele is your DD going to have a 3-D sono done? They are so neat, check out my sisters first grandchild.


OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!! Look at that face. It's almost like a picture.


----------



## JASHavanese

irnfit said:


> I hope nobody gets offended, but since we are showing sonograms, I'd like to post one.


Even I can see a head and body on that one!! How cool (and don't tell my kids I saw that) LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> That is neat Jan! Congrats! :clap2::whoo: More puppies!:whoo::clap2:
> 
> I think I see 4 puppies--


Then you can read a sonogram a lot better than I can  I see a face in one and Rambo in another.......and the other one I have no clue.


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> Jan- Congrats  I hope everything goes very smooth for you and hubby
> 
> Amanda


Thanks Amanda. I'm so far behind....have you moved yet?


----------



## Leslie

Michele~ There is nothing more wonderful than becoming a grandma! I joke and say I sure wish there was a way to skip the kids and go straight to the grandkids cause they are so much more fun!!!


----------



## irnfit

Jan, good luck with your puppies. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## maria v

*sonogram*

wow!! I guess i am so new at this , i did not relized that ths was done in pets!!
is it just to know how many ? to detectec any defects , and is so what happens?
I never cease to be amaze at this site!
Good luck:
Maria v


----------



## Havtahava

Maria, sonograms are done to _confirm_ pregnancy and x-rays are done _to count _the puppies or to see that all the puppies are about the same size. If you knew there was one really large puppy via the x-ray film, then you would be able to better consider a c-section or not. (Those are the main reasons that people have either/both done.)

I haven't done a sonogram/ultrasound yet, but the x-rays have been a very helpful tool in letting you know when that last puppy has been born, too.


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Maria, sonograms are done to _confirm_ pregnancy and x-rays are done _to count _the puppies or to see that all the puppies are about the same size. If you knew there was one really large puppy via the x-ray film, then you would be able to better consider a c-section or not. (Those are the main reasons that people have either/both done.)
> 
> I haven't done a sonogram/ultrasound yet, but the x-rays have been a very helpful tool in letting you know when that last puppy has been born, too.


An ultrasound can tell you that all is well also.
Bandit defies all the rules about knowing how many puppies to expect using xrays. I think, but could be wrong, that Kimberly was the only one who had it right on Bandit's last litter. The Queen Yacker was off on vacation when I sent her the xray for this litter.  Bandit also doesn't bother to drop her temp which would really come in handy!!
We found 3 on the xray, then found 4, and there were 3. About the same thing as the last litter xray so I don't depend on them with her. They are good for telling you if the heads can pass through the birth canal though


----------

